# Was für Fische sind das...?



## Michael H (6. Sep. 2013)

Hallo

Hab Heute mal wieder ein wenig Geangelt im Teich . Von denen die ihr auf den Bildern seht hab ich etwa 50 im Teich .

Sind entweder Goldfische , Rotfedern oder Sarassas ...?


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

moin,
Rotfedern möchte ich ausschließen,
hatten wir mal im Teich... da waren schon bei den sehr jugendlichen Fischen
die Flossen rot angehaucht bzw. gefärbt.

Sarasa schauen als Jungfische auch anders aus,
die kommen wirklich weiß/rot daher... auch als Jungfische.

Goldfische KÖNNTE sein, wobei ich finde sie vom Body her eher zu lang
und schlank für Goldfische.... und Goldfische in dieser "silbrigen Farbe"
habe ich auch noch nie gesehen...

Bist Du sicher, dass es außer diesen 3 Arten nix anderes sein kann?


----------



## ina1912 (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

sind das vielleicht kleine Goldorfen? Vielleicht hat der Nachbar ein paar Erwachsene Orfen? Sie erinnern von der Form daran...und ich kenne sonst auch keine einheimischen mit solcher goldgelber Rückenpartie.


LG Ina


----------



## Michael H (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Ich wüsste nicht was ich sonst noch im Teich habe...?

Hier mal noch ein YouTube Link .
http://http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kCsrUxjNWvM&feature=em-upload_owner&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DkCsrUxjNWvM%26feature%3Dem-upload_owner


Moment ich hatte mal Goldorfen am Anfang , da mich am Anfang oft der Fischreier besuchte waren die leider auch schnell Verschwunden . Hab schon ewig keine mehr gesehn .:?


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Hallo Michael !
Ich würde mal sagen, es sind __ Moderlieschen !


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Hi!
Tippe auf Blauorfen(denn Goldorfen sind gleich rot).... oder Ukelei. Kann man einen gelben Streifen, ab Kiemen im oberen drittel bis zur Heckflosse erkennen. Oder google selbst unter Ukelei.

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael H (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Ich tippe jetzt mal auf Orfen , kann sein das bei einer Teichauflösung welche dabei waren , mal sehn wie sie über den Winter kommen . 
Werde nächstes Jahr Berichten welche durchgekommen sind , weil nur die Harten kommen innen Teich . Da wird man auch besser erkennen was bei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Hi Michael,

runde Behältnisse sind immer schlecht um Fische zur Bestimmung zu fotografieren da die Rundung ein Bild verzerrt. Am besten ist es immer den Fisch außerhalb des Wasser auf der Seite liegend (auf nem nassen Tuch, Folie, Hand ect. damit die Schleimhaut nicht geschädigt wird) abzulichten, dann sind viele Merkmale erst gut genug erkennbar.

Könnten schon Rotfedern sein. Das Maul scheint oberständig zu sein und die verschobene Stellung der Rücken- zu den Bauchflossen kommt da auch hin. Ich meine auch bei einigen einen rötlichen Anflug auf den Flossen zu erkennen (mein Goldrotfedernachwuchs von letzten Jahr hat erst dieses Jahr mit ca. 10cm richtig rote Flossen bekommen. letztes Jahr hab ich sie zwischen den ganzen Goldelritzen noch nicht als Rotfedern erkennen können)
__ Aland würde bei der Bildqualität zwar auch passen, allerdings vermehren die sich in Gartenteichen deutlich schwieriger als Rotfedern, Rotaugen, __ Döbel, Goldfische (die lassen sich aber eindeutig ausschließen) da sie u.a dabei viel Platz brauchen

MfG Frank


----------



## ingo 66 (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Hallo,
ich glaube nicht daß es Rotfedern sind und offensichtlich auch keine Orfen.Beide zeigen schon im Jugendkleid mehr Farbe,besonders junge Rotfedern sind im Rückenbereich schon grünlich und an den Seiten leicht golden.
Ich tippe auf Moderlischen oder junge Ukelei's.

Grüße


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Lieschen hätte ich auch gesagt


----------



## Michael H (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Moderlischen würde ich ausschließen , hab zwar noch keins gesehn in Freier Laufbahn aber sowas hab ich nicht im Teich  . Bei den Letzten 50 Stück die ich rausgefangen habe , waren auch keine dabei .

Nunja ich werde es nächstes Jahr sehn ....


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Hallo,

vergleiche doch mal Bilder im Internet. Ähnlichkeit ist schon verblüffend meiner Meinung nach.
Kannst du dir auch eingeschleppt haben.




Gruss


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Hi Ingo,

schon mal was von Streßfärbung bzw. Schreckfärbung gehört. Beim Fang wenn die Fische erschreckt und ängstlich sind geht die normale Färbung wildfarbiger Fische erst mal zum Großteil flöten (bleichen dann ziemlich stark aus) Erst nach einiger Zeit in Ruhe kommt sie dann wieder

MfG Frank


----------



## ingo 66 (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was für Fische sind das...?*

Hi Frank,
ich beschäftige mich seit über 40 Jahren mit einheimischen Fischen,nicht nur als Halter sondern auch als Angler,(Schock,-Stressfärbung!!!)
Schreckfärbung hin oder her,schon bei den Flossen und besonders in der Kopfpartie,speziell am Maul sind Unterschiede zu erkennen.Auch bei einer Rotorfe verschwindet der Orangeanteil niemals völlig und eine __ Rotfeder kann ihren Goldglanz nicht verschwinden lassen,egal wie gestresst sie ist!Davon abgesehen haben selbst Rotfedern mir 6-8 cm einen völlig anderen Körperbau.

Grüße


----------



## bfamanuel (10. März 2014)

Hallo 
Ich bin seit kurzen besitzer eines kleinen Teiches ca.1000m² der aber von mir noch nicht leer gemacht wurde.
Bekannt ist mir aber das darin Schleien,Karpfen,Grasskarpfen,Rotfedern und ein bar Goldfische drin sein sollen.
Jetzt habe ich da unmengen an diesen kleinen Fischen drin nur was ist das für einer ??? 
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!!


----------



## Tottoabs (10. März 2014)

Kleiner Weißfisch. __ Rotfeder. __ Plötze oder was Ähnliches.

Keine Schleien, kein Karpfen und kein __ Goldfisch.
__ Graskarpfen kenn ich als Jungfisch nicht so genau...meine aber beim Graskarpfen ist der Kopf runder.

1000 m2 .... wie kommt man den an so einem Weiher. Mehr als 30 x 30 m....das möchten andere als Grundstück für das Haus haben.

Schätze mal das du keinen Filter planst.


----------



## maarkus (10. März 2014)

Kann aber auch ein __ Blaubandbärbling sein. Eine richtige Plage ...
http://www.oefg1880.at/fa/blaubandbaerbling.php?design=noelfv


----------



## ingo 66 (10. März 2014)

Hi,
Marukus hat Recht,es ist def.ein __ Blaubandbärbling!
Wer sich nun fragt-wo ist denn der Streifen?Im Alter veschwindet dieser völlig.

Grüße


----------



## bfamanuel (11. März 2014)

Hi 
Danke an alle Antworten !!
Es sind schon sehr viele soweit ich es vom Ufer aus sehe soll oder muss man was dagegen machen ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2014)

Hi,

wenn der Teich nicht stark verschlammt und zugewuchert ist ein paar __ Zander besorgen, dann ist die Wutz am rasen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (11. März 2014)

bfamanuel schrieb:


> Hi
> Danke an alle Antworten !!
> Es sind schon sehr viele soweit ich es vom Ufer aus sehe soll oder muss man was dagegen machen ?


Kommt drauf an was du in/mit deinem Teich machen möchtest. Wenn du große Fische angeln möchtest und nicht Füttern willst dann fressen die Kleinen unnützen viel der Nahrung weg. Also wachsen deine Edelfische langsamer.
Wenn du dich nur an dem erfreuen möchtest was so rum schwimmt dann ist gut.
Wenn du einen Teich mit zufluss hast und das Wasser auch Sauerstoffreich ist könnte eine Horde Regenbogenforrelen zumindestens den Nachwuchs dezimieren.


----------



## ingo 66 (11. März 2014)

Hi,
jo-wenn Du die Parva's loshaben willst solltest Du etwas unternehmen.Die laichen bis zu dreimal im Jahr und ein großes Weib bringt es auf ca 200 Eier.Da die nach dem schlüpfen schon recht groß sind erschliesen sich denen andere Nahrungsquellen als der Brut vieler unserer einheimischen Fische.
Wie schon gesagt wurde-__ Zander eignen sich prima und...die sind zudem noch lecker!!!

Grüße


----------



## Alfii147 (12. März 2014)

Hallo,

bei der größe deines "Teiches" wird er ein reine Plage und schädlich noch zugleich!
Desweiteren ist er ein Zwischenwirt für Krankheiten & kann als "Parasit" leben, wenn keine Nahrung mehr vorhanden ist. Was deinen Karpfen sicher nicht zugute kommt!
Würde an deiner Stelle entgegen wirken, mit Barschen, __ Zander & co.
Desweiteren würde ich mal nach dem Fisch googlen (informieren).

lG


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das es ein __ Blaubandbärbling ist.
Wenn man sich die Bilder im Google anschaut ist da nicht ein Bild auf dem der Fisch rote Flossen hat.
Weiterhin gibt es auch ein Bild auf welchem jemand so einen Blaubandbärbling auf der Hand hat.
Fang mal noch ein paar Kleine....mussten ja noch dann einen blauen Streifen haben.

So eine __ Plötze past da viel eher ins Bild
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Rutilus_rubilio.jpg/300px-Rutilus_rubilio.jpg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2014)

Hi Totto,

das ist ein Pseudorasbora parva, rote Flossen gibt's da net (die sind gräulich - gelblich)
Der namensgebende Streifen von der Schnauze, übers Auge zur Schwanzflosse ist oben auf dem Foto doch noch ziemlich deutlich erkennbar. Das Maul ist oberständig. (Rutilus haben ein endständiges Maul)

MfG Frank


----------



## ingo 66 (13. März 2014)

Hallo,
es ist ein __ Blaubandbärbling.Charakteristisch ist besonders das Maul welches z.B.mit einer __ Plötze die selbst in dieser größe schon viel hochrückiger ist,nicht zu vergleichen ist.Den genannten Streifen bekommen diese Fische erst bei einer Größe von ca.4-5 cm und er verschwindet im Alter wieder.
Davon abgesehen-dieser kleine Kerl kann in Nutzteichen unter Umständen ne Plage werden,schon wegen dem erheblichen Vermehrungspotential aber als Krankheitsüberträger dienen auch andere Fische.Ich kenne in unserer näheren Umgebung drei Gewässer wo Parva seit vielen Jahren heimisch ist ohne den angestammten Arten in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu schaden.Moderlischen,__ Gründling,__ Rotfeder & Co vermehren sich und gedeihen weiterhin.
Ich selber hatte Parva schon im Aquarium und kenne einige die sie im Teich haben.Da machen diese kleinen Kerls richtig Spaß solange man die Vermehrung kontrolliert.

Grüße


----------



## andreas w. (13. März 2014)

Hi Michel,
Goldfische und Sarassa würde ich auch ausschließen und für Rotfedern passt das Farbspiel als solches nicht wirklich. Goldorfen wäre auch mein Tipp zumahl Du ja schonmal welche hattest. Oder sonstirgendeine Brut von einem Laich, den Dir ein Vogel mitgebracht hat.

Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall zum Nachwuchs . Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> rote Flossen gibt's da net (die sind gräulich - gelblich)


Also für mich erscheinen die Dorsale, die Anale und die Caudale rötlich. Die Pectorale Gelblich und die ventralen gelblich mit einer rötlichen Spitze.
Blauen Streifen sehe ich so nicht. Ihrgendwo glaube ich fast, ich muss mal die Farben vom Bildschirm bearbeiten, wenn du da kein Rot siehst. 

Mit dem Maul hast du wohl recht, erscheint mir auch oberständig, kann das aber nicht gut erkennen ....wenn ich das Foto groß mache verdecken da so ein Fotostreifen das Maul. __ Rotfeder hat ein oberständiges Maul. Müsste aber in der Große vielleicht schon hochrückiger sein.

Fahr mal einer mit einer __ Senke und einem Glasbecken hin und macht mal Fotos von meheren Tieren

Zitat von www.savharen.de


> * Aland *_(Leuciscus idus)_
> *Merkmale: *Körper spindel- torpedoförmig, aber leicht hochrückig, endständiges Maul, Afterflosse leicht konkav, mittelgroße Schuppen, Rückenflosse beginnt hinter Bauchflossenansatz, Färbung der Bauch-, After-, Schwanz- und Rückenflosse rötlich)* Döbel,  Aitel *_(Leucicscus cephalus)_
> 
> Körper spindel- oder torpedoförmig, im Querschnitt fast rund. Maul endständig, breiter Kopf mit weiter Maulspalte. Schuppen groß, bei älteren Fischen dunkel umrandet.  Rückenflosse beginnt über Bauchflossenansatz *Afterflosse bereits in der Jugend leicht konvex, gilt als Unterscheidungsmerkmal zum  Hasel.
> ...


Könnten es auch sein. Mehr Fische Fangen und nach blauem Streifen suchen.


----------



## Uwe.SH (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Hier ein Bild, vom __ Blaubandbärbling, die wurden hier im Baumarkt als
__ Moderlieschen verkauft.

LG Uwe


----------



## Michael H (20. Juli 2014)

Morsche

So nun weiß ich was das für welche gewesen sein müßten .

Hab ja noch einige Pflanzen in Beton Bütten hier rum steh und da ich gestern ein wenig Tabularassa gemacht hab , hat da tatsächlich einer der Kleinen drin Überlebt. Dachte ich hätte sie alle gefangen , hat sich wohl gut Versteckt zwischen den Pflanzen .

War / Sind auf alle Fälle Rotfedern , hatte die auch imTeich früher . Das kleine Kerlchen ist jetzt bestimmt 7 - 8 cm Groß .


----------

